# just how good is COD4!



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just thought i would post my appreciation of this game.its pretty close (a matter of weeks i think ) till cod 4 is a year old,and its still getting hammered by me and my mates.other FPS have come and gone (battlefield doesn't hold me like cod4 does,rainbow 6 vegas 2 was a joke) and still only one reigns (in my house any way lol) its games like this that, you dont begrudge paying full whack for (as the amount of enjoyment and fun even after a year is truly something else) i have no doubt cod 5 will pale into significance (ww2 games have had the **** kicked out of them,and who the hell wants to go back to old weapons ?) i think this could be my most played game i have ever owned (from anything on the ps1 right the way through every console after it) truly fantastic game :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

the only game i havent replaced since i bought my ps3 played at least twice a week,every week even without mates being online.
don't count pro evo because they have a new one every year.


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Honestly, I thought it was slow to get into the action and over pretty quick. Multiplayer is awesome but I still have a special place for COD2. I know it's donkeys old now but I just love it.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep its the best game I hapve played from a multiplayer perspective but eventually got bored of it although it took me a long time!


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

Single player is pretty poor.

but i play multi player pretty much everyday. never liked a FPS on console before this


----------



## Daemon (Feb 4, 2008)

I love COD4....I used to play BF2 online all the time too. No better FPS out there as far as i'm concerned. And don't be too quick to dismiss the new COD5 - I don't think it's set in World War 2 era - I think it's nearer Vietnam era, but not specific as it's the world at war. Have a look at the trailer online, you get to use a ****ing flamethrower! 

Also, the enemys all fight differently, like the Japs hide in trees and kamikaze you, while the Germans dig in and defend, it's gonna be awesome...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

cod 4 has taken over my life. i've got tonnes of games for the 360 but hardly touch any of them (including gta 4 which i havent even scratched the surface of) cos i cant resist "just one game" of hardcore team deathmatch, which turns into a 4hr session!


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have sort of dropped off of it now - been dwindling for the last 3 months.

Do play it every now and again online, but I have other games I enjoy playing.

Although it has not been greatly recevied I do enjoy playing a few games of Terrorist Hunt online on RS: Vegas 2 in 2 player with a mate.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I must admit i do love COD4 on the 360.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> I must admit i do *suck at* COD4 on the 360.


edited for accuracy.


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> just thought i would post my appreciation of this game.its pretty close (a matter of weeks i think ) till cod 4 is a year old,and its still getting hammered by me and my mates.other FPS have come and gone (battlefield doesn't hold me like cod4 does,rainbow 6 vegas 2 was a joke) and still only one reigns (in my house any way lol) its games like this that, you dont begrudge paying full whack for (as the amount of enjoyment and fun even after a year is truly something else) i have no doubt cod 5 will pale into significance (ww2 games have had the **** kicked out of them,and who the hell wants to go back to old weapons ?) i think this could be my most played game i have ever owned (from anything on the ps1 right the way through every console after it) truly fantastic game :thumb:


seconded, i do think the makers have went a bit backwards in the development as like you say the ww2 series has had the *rse ripped out it between medal of honour and cod series, as well as others, and old weapons, maybe a vietnam one would have been good as you would still get fully auto weapons like the ak47 or yank m16

but i think ill still buy cod5 none the less as its supposed to be same engine as cod4 so should still be decent enough playability wise


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

an amazing game i love it. Feel free to add me for a deathmatch on the Xbox lol

seannotleks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone play on the PC? I can get us a server setup specifically if anyone wants a game?


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

best game i have owned and played, even through ps 1 and 2. still not bored with it yet :thumb:


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

the odd number cod's are made by different people to the even ones apperently 5 will still not be as good as 4 but 6 will be another league up on everything when it eventully comes out ill still get 5 but i traded in half my other newer games like gta, grid etc cos i just wasnt playing them wishing i hadnt now


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

iceman98 said:


> the odd number cod's are made by different people to the even ones apperently 5 will still not be as good as 4 but 6 will be another league up on everything when it eventully comes out ill still get 5 but i traded in half my other newer games like gta, grid etc cos i just wasnt playing them wishing i hadnt now


i loved the GTA series,but that 4th one was poor imho.i think it should really be the last of the series as the missions just blurred into the same kind of adventure as everything before it (trail the bad guys but dont get to close etc etc) i dont think there would be any shame in saying that the game has ran it course.i am looking forward to saints row two though  grid is fantastic,why the hell would you trade that ? lol.


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

green said:


> i loved the GTA series,but that 4th one was poor imho.i think it should really be the last of the series as the missions just blurred into the same kind of adventure as everything before it (trail the bad guys but dont get to close etc etc) i dont think there would be any shame in saying that the game has ran it course.i am looking forward to saints row two though  grid is fantastic,why the hell would you trade that ? lol.


Is grid really a good game, I love raceers PGR3 and Forza 2 ruling my life. need a new one now. Almost bought juiced 2 but felt I'd need to buy a baseball hat and a nova to justify it. Should I get Grid?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

perks said:


> Is grid really a good game, I love raceers PGR3 and Forza 2 ruling my life. need a new one now. Almost bought juiced 2 but felt I'd need to buy a baseball hat and a nova to justify it. Should I get Grid?


grid has a lot going for it.different game modes from toca like driving to drifting.i really rate it.its like a cross between a serious racer (i wouldnt go as far as to say "sim")and an almost PGR game.


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

My missus hates COD4 as it means no Emmerdale, Eastenders, Corrie, etc etc.!! lol Best game I have owned in terms of usage. Regularly have a game with mates online!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i play it way to much. i'm still checking corners when i walk in a room. the other day i walked into the bathroom and i stood on a bit of plastic on the floor that "clicked". first thought through my head was i'd triggered a claymore. I need to ween myself off it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

panama said:


> i play it way to much. i'm still checking corners when i walk in a room. the other day i walked into the bathroom and i stood on a bit of plastic on the floor that "clicked". first thought through my head was i'd triggered a claymore. I need to ween myself off it.


:lol:


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Its an awesome game, Ive only rented it for a week at a time but I dont normally leave the house when I have it!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I lost 3 months of my life thanks to COD4! Awesome game.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Beeste said:


> I lost 3 months of my life thanks to COD4! Awesome game.


LOl Ps3 or 360?

Spent a lot of the early parts of this year on it myself!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> LOl Ps3 or 360?
> 
> Spent a lot of the early parts of this year on it myself!


360. I made the mistake of getting XBox Live............


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I have 8 games for the PS3 now, and STILL, always pick up COD4 if I want a quick sesh on the PS3 haha.

Tiger Woods 09 is good though


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

the new COD comes out soon looks just as good as COD4......... start saving lol


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

What are everyones gamertags on 360? Mine's 'Rilldog' (lame name I know(My "friend" changed it for me)) Add me and prepare to be sat down!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Beeste said:


> 360. I made the mistake of getting XBox Live............


Add me Brazo76 

Must admit I only have cod4 on the PSN and its easily the most played game by everyone on there!

Currently playing and loving Battlefield bad company on xboxlive! It offers something different over cod4's run and gun with the vehicles and great environments that can literally be blown apart to nothing if you have powerful enough hardware like tanks!


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Anyone play on the PC? I can get us a server setup specifically if anyone wants a game?


Hi Russ,

I use to play it every now and then, but aren´t that good. Favorite map is Crash - Headquarter in hardcore mode.

Fritz :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

awesome on my pc even with a crappy 15" monitor


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I play it on PS3, using an ultra clear Panasonic Plasma, through a HDMI cable.

The action is great, and the graphics are crisp.

I cant stop playing it, but I can't be bothered to progress past the 3rd "Prestigious" level.

The single-player missions are good, but it doesn't take long to complete the game. OnLine is where its happening.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably the best game ever made I think, mind you I still hammer COD3 online because its better if you just fancy sniping, but COD4 is so good I think as it is modern and not bloody world war 2 again

I got Bros in Arms - Hells Highway last week which is really addictive, Im gonna try that online later and see how it compares

COD5 is out mid Nov aswell


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I love COD4, I got it with my PS3 at xmas and its the only game i played for more than abotu a week. got GTA, admitably did play it non stop but completed missions in a week or so and then got bored of wandering round killing people wheni could be fighting clever people online on COD4.

had kane and lynch with my ps3, traded it back in a week and got some chav racer game, but sold that to a mate as only ever played once. 

I cant wait for COD5 as co-op multiplayer means i'll get much more game time as the missus will play with me, even if i have to carry her through the game! lol

and also i do worry abotu going back to WWII weapons, I think range of guns in COD4 make it good. 

oh and i bought MGS4 had it in ps3 for abtou 3 hours, only played about 20 minutes, and got bored of cutr scenes so traded it in.

tbh i am fairly happy with just COD4, and if i fancy a change i got demo's of FIFA, NHL, Battlefields etc, just play them for 5/10 minutes then hungry for COD4 again!

I read a really funny post somewhere about when you know you play cod4 too much things like jumping to clicks, looking round corners, looking for hiding spots etc was really funny.

Allan


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought this game was very good but clocked it in about 7 hours so traded it in the next day, think im going to have to connect me 360 to my modem and get some online multi player action in by the sounds of it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

damn - only just come out on the mac and now its about to be replaced :wall:


----------



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

best game ever

never get bored


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

pingu said:


> best game ever
> 
> never get bored


Couldn't agree more... i just cant get bored of it.

If i'm not playing it, i'm thinking about playing it!


----------

